# Need Help with First Desktop Build



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello all:wavey:, I am going to start off with saying that I read the sticky posts before creating this thread. I mean no disrespect to any that have come up with their own range of various recommended custom builds with prices.

The thing is I'm in the military. Since I pasted the half way mark, I'm not saying I'm drawing down, rather I'm trying to settle in to something reliable and comfortable to use for many years to come. Also that it is a desktop. I previously had owned an Asus G73 (refurbished and possible RAM card/port failure), and currently own an msi GT70 0NC with some internal modifications.

I am no longer looking for the versatility of a laptop, obviously. So being that I'm not a complete dummy on computers, I will most likely need a serious amount of help.

Now to the serious part

*What I need in a computer:*



Compatability with Windows 7, possibly Windows 8 (still nervous to use) and I'd like to try out Linux

Gaming capabilities in not only Battlefield 4 but also the potential BF5 (cross your fingers, right?)

Something that just sits there and says "shut the heck up and play." (not literally say that of course, but it would be funny:rofl

Something that, if need be, can have flexibility of minor upgrades to future hardware.

A build that will last through college. That includes optional extended warranties which could end up being a lifesaver since I can't expect anything of the future. (lesson learned:nonono

*Now what I want:*



I have always used Intel products as well as NVIDIA products. - Convince me and I'll look into other manufacturer's but I've felt comfortable with these so far as well as trust them.

As far as budget, well you get to have a little fun. I'm stingy as a personality but when it comes to computers I know not to go cheaper (lesson learned) because you'll get burned in the end. I also need to consider the monitor and keyboard (I already have a Razor mouse).

For the GPU, I want the ability to have multiple units for multiple screens if within a reasonable price. Again, I'm not going cheap though. If the price stays below $1,500 then I think I can manage to look into it seriously:4-poke2:. The whole multiple screens is not what's important. What's important is the guts of the tower.

Doing an extended brief look into the different part available, my head and eyes seem like they're rolling around unsynchronized. I get this sense of overwhelming fear of regretting my future purchase.

As far as overclocking, if I'm buying an Intel high-end processor that shouldn't be a problem.

I still have the old Asus G73 so let me know if any laptop hardware is compatible (besides the hard drive) with using with the build, but I'm not expecting it to be more than a pawn off.

Oh, and I'm in the US and not afraid to order online.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Most of the work is done for you here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Let us know if anything looks interesting; all may be adjusted to fit your req's.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you plan on moving your system frequently, to and from college, then the Corsair C70 is a good case choice as it has top carrying handles.

For a long-lasting system I'd recommend a bit better PSU than even the builds recommend. Personally, I opt for gold-certified PSUs with 5-7 year warranties. I also like modular PSUs. A good PSU should last through many I[grades and even one or two more builds.

I'd advise using Windows 8 and purchasing the $5 application Start8 to bring back the Start menu, This allows you to boot directly to the Desktop where Windows 8 acts just like Windows 7, only better (the new file explorer and task manager alone are worth the upgrade). Windows 8 will be supported longer than Windows 7 and the Windows 8 builder license is _much_ better than Windows 7 licensing.

Not much, if anything, from a laptop is usable in a desktop build.

Other than that, I'd say start with the $1200 Intel build in the link gcavan mentioned and modify it to suit your needs rather than starting from scratch.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Our $1000 or $1200 Intel builds should meet your needs.



Numbers682 said:


> Doing an extended brief look into the different part available, my head and eyes seem like they're rolling around unsynchronized. I get this sense of overwhelming fear of regretting my future purchase.


All of our suggested builds were composed by Tech Team members and use only top quality known compatible components that we use/sell and all links are to a very reliable site.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone.

As far as Windows 8 is concerned. I've known Windows 8 to have a lot of problems. It's been available for over a year now, but was that enough time to fix it? I know that my laptop wasn't going to allow the upgrade to Win 8 Pro even if it was only $15 because I looked on the manufacturer's site and their forums blew up with complaints of BSOD's.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont have to use windows 8 just because its the newest thing, I use windows 7 and will never upgrade to windows 8


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use 7, I've used 8. No intentions of changing before the next OS.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Definitely worth thinking about though.

Also. SSD's are expensive, but it may be worthwhile adding one in. Any size in particular that would be worth including the room for the OS and at least 1 High-end game?


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Tyree said:


> I use 7, I've used 8. No intentions of changing before the next OS.


That's what I've seen thus far. I am still noticing some people having problems with Windows 8. I've waited a year now so I think it's worth taking the time to look into anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Absolutely your choice. There's noting wrong with 8 it just doesn't have anything better to offer than 7, for me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't forget that the new Windows 8.1 update will be out on Friday:

Meet Windows 8.1 Preview - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks promising. I'll be looking on the Win 8 forums to see what happens.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd highly recommend Windows 8, if nothing else than for the license agreement. Though many personal builders have gotten away with it, it's technically illegal to use the less-expensive OEM version of Windows 7 on a personal build. Also, OEM versions are tied to the motherboard so the system can't be upgraded with a different motherboard unless you can convince Microsoft to allow re-activation, which might be hard to do since you weren't supposed to use the OEM software in the first place.

Conversely, the Windows 8 personal use license is straightforward:



> You may transfer the software to another computer that belongs to you. You may also transfer the software (together with the license) to a computer owned by someone else


I've used Windows 8 since the day the downloadable upgrade came out with no problems. Speaking of downloads, this is another reason to use Windows 8 -- the .iso can be re-downloaded at any time from the official Microsoft site so there is no more problem with damaged or lost disks.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Good Idea. If I can still get it to look like Win 7, then it'd be familiar to use.

Just thought of another two questions.

1. If I want to use Raid, Would I have to use HDD all with the same storage capacity? For Example, I currently own 3 x 750GB HDD's. If I add on 1 X 1TB HDD, would that negatively or positively affect the performance of the RAID?

2. Since I'm not in a hurry to purchase anything. Does anyone know if it would be worth waiting until New Years to decide in case something else new will come out? Even better, in case TSF decides to change the recommended custom build section in that time.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The only reason to wait would be that retailers sometimes have Holliday promotions like free shipping and discounts on "last-year's" merchandise. One thing you shouldn't do, however, is to order electronic parts piecemeal because the return period will have passed by the time you are able to test them. It's a lot simpler to take advantage of Newegg or Amazon's, etc. return policy than to send a component back to the manufacturer.

You mention that you are in the military. You're in good company here -- many of the techs and enthusiast posters are veterans.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Numbers682 said:


> 2. Since I'm not in a hurry to purchase anything. Does anyone know if it would be worth waiting until New Years to decide in case something else new will come out? Even better, in case TSF decides to change the recommended custom build section in that time.


PC pricing can change suddenly on some items and/or not at all on others.
The time to start shopping is just before you're actually ready to start purchasing.
I would caution against purchasing one item at a time so you can take advantage of the common 30 day return policy that most reputable vendors offer.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Good to know, I noticed that your $1,200 build is actually just barely over $1,100 with the current discounts. I'm just going to be patient on this one. I consider PC purchases like buying a car.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good luck and please post back when you are ready to or have made the purchase.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Numbers682 said:


> Good to know, I noticed that your $1,200 build is actually just barely over $1,100 with the current discounts. I'm just going to be patient on this one. I consider PC purchases like buying a car.


Well the good news for you is that our builds are the best "car" you'll find around. :grin:


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

In the last Intel recommended build. What does it mean that the Gigabyte Motherboard supports 1 X DVI-I port? Is that a form of video export? Even so, What's the difference between DVI-I and DVI-D?


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

Seems like I found the answer myself: http://www.datapro.net/techinfo/dvi_info.html#Page01 So the recommended Gigabyte Motherboard has one Dual Band DVI-I port. Why would it host only one DVI-I and 2 HDMI ports?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

Some modern motherboards are built with the assumption that the purchaser is going to use them with a CPU that has a built-in GPU and for a home system that includes output to a TV. On-CPU or on-board GPUs are usually adequate for watching video and doing day-to-day computer work.

High-end games and serious graphics applications, especially with a multi-monitor setup, will usually need a dedicated video card to run well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*



Numbers682 said:


> So the recommended Gigabyte Motherboard has one Dual Band DVI-I port. Why would it host only one DVI-I and 2 HDMI ports?


Manufacturer's often include different configurations into similar Mobo's.




Numbers682 said:


> In the last Intel recommended build. What does it mean that the Gigabyte Motherboard supports 1 X DVI-I port? Is that a form of video export? Even so, What's the difference between DVI-I and DVI-D?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

To expand on what Tyree said, if you want to run an older VGA (analog-only) monitor with an adapter you need a DVI-I (analog + digital) output because a DVI-D output is entirely digital and won't work. Many video cards will have one DVI-I and one DVI-D port so if you are using an adapter and can't get VGA video try the other port.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

Okay so If i'm just doing something like a presentation or other form of basic media I would use the DVI-I, but if I'm exporting to a moniter for the purpose of gaming I would instead connect the moniter from the Video card.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

What port type you use depends on the monitor, TV or other device you want to hook your video output to. Generally speaking, if you have a video card you will disable onboard graphics in the BIOS and use only it. If you want to build a less expensive system for general use then you will get a motherboard with onboard graphics or the capability or run CPU graphics and use it. There are ways to use CPU graphics and dedicated video card graphics together but most users do either or.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

Okay, so what's the big difference between HDMI, DVI-I and DisplayPort? I'm inferring that the main reason is compatibility with older machines or possibly corporate battles with making the standards. I know DisplayPort can transmit video AND audio, but do any single one have better transmission speeds and if so would it even make a significant difference for gaming?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

Digital is digital regardless of the connection type. 
HDMI can include audio with the video signal.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need Help with First Desktop Build*

That's what I thought, so it boggles me to have different types. Anyway, I saw a GPU that had 3 X mini HDMI's. Do they transmit the same as a regular HDMI?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, HDMI is HDMI.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DVI -I is both analog and digital so you can use a adapter to VGA, DVI-D is digital only.

The motherboard ports are normally not used if you have a Video card installed.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

I've checked out the $1,600 intel build and I see that I like everything in it. I already have a mouse so all that's left is the keyboard, display and OS. 

Firstly, I'm considering using a dual display so I know that both monitors have to be the same.

Secondly, I have picked out a keyboard that is compatible with Windows 7 & 8 as well as Linux: Newegg.com - SteelSeries APEX 64145 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard - English

Thirdly, I want to be able to use two OS's with the selection upon boot-up, Windows 7 or 8 and a version of Linux as I have not made an extensive search on the specs yet.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo in the $1600 Intel build has one PS/2 and two USB connections for Mobo/Moise so any keyboard will work.

Install Windows (personally I'd go with 7) first and then install Linux. Linux will instruct/set up the dual boot.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, I've found that I'm interested in getting one display unit. Since I am getting a high-end video card I might as well get the Asus VG248QE. Later on I get another if interested.

I've been comfortable with Win 7 but wouldn't Win 8 be fixed by now? They've had over a year now that it's been public so I would be more inclined to believe that they've patched it up. Plus the new update lets you get the start menu back.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8 get the new 8.1 update which will fix a lot of user issues.

It is up to you on which OS to choose.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

I haven't checked but aren't the prices for both the same?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, they are.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Actually, I'm thinking about saving a few bucks and going with Intel 4771 processor rather than the 4770K processor since I don't plan on overclocking it anyway. But wouldn't it still be possible to do a small overclock on it anyway?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Numbers682 said:


> Okay, I've found that I'm interested in getting one display unit. Since I am getting a high-end video card I might as well get the Asus VG248QE. Later on I get another if interested.
> 
> I've been comfortable with Win 7 but wouldn't Win 8 be fixed by now?


A good quality monitor is always a good idea regardless.

The Windows 8 update is doing what MS should have been done before it was released. :smile:


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

It was disapoining at first. But I just found a copy of Win 8 pro for $95 on amazon. Will watch the price for sure.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm looking into getting the 4771 cpu instead of the 4770K, saves $20 and I don't plan on overclocking. Bad idea? The GPU is already factory overclocked so would the two still function together normally?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes both will work. no need in a K series if your not going to overclock ever.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That will do just fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Numbers682 said:


> I'm looking into getting the 4771 cpu instead of the 4770K, saves $20 and I don't plan on overclocking. Bad idea? The GPU is already factory overclocked so would the two still function together normally?


Good choice. You save $20 and get the same performance. :smile:


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

I gotta say I tried putting that build under the microscope the processor is the only thing worth changing. But I've been pondering something. Is there any real benefit to getting a Full tower vs. a mid tower? I think that it would only mean more fans and more room for HDD's.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a matter of taste, you don't need more fans then fit in a mid tower case and hard drives can always be added in a external docking bay, but realistically with 1 and 2 gig drives so common how many do you need?


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the help. I just bought an A+ book for further reading, but I'll probably have more questions during the building process in regards to the OS. Since I need windows for Battlefield 4, I want to be able to install it without all the bloatware associated with it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A Mid-Tower case will have sufficient room. One 120mm fan in front & rear is usually fine for sufficient cooling.
There is no bloatware included with a retail OS. The Mobo CD may contain some tings that aren't required but you have the option to install or not.
Test on the bench prior to installing anything in the case to insure all components are good. There are many online tutorials for building as well as You-Tube videos. If you have any problems, just post back here and we can assist.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright, so I received the parts. Put it together and I found that the Video card was damaged. Since It's not necessary I put the rest of the computer together with was apparently looks like no problems. I get the normal motherboard beep and it's ready to load the OS. I've already got a version of windows to load but I'm looking for help of what to do right when it's done and before windows updates itself. It's Windows 8.1.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you install windows, install the motherboard drivers, go on the internet and download your latest GPU drivers and update windows.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

Right, I suppose I wasn't specific enough. I am looking for specific programs that I can download to watch the voltage and heat of the components as well as Security programs to block IP hacks and other ways for me to better secure my computer. I use AVG for anti-virus/malware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You shouldn't need any monitoring apps if all is well after you finish.
The Bios is usually the most accurate for temps and voltages. HWMonitor can be used to check those after running some intense apps.
You can't block a good hacker. Security is based primarily on the sites you choose to visit.
AVG is pretty much bloatware anymore but it's as good as most.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the only way to keep your computer completely secure is not to connect to the internet. Since that is not going to happen you need a decent firewall and Antivirus and to use common sense, i.e don't download anything your not sure off and do not visit sites that could cause problems i.e adult sites etc.

There is a site that can test your systems security it is https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 run all of the tests including the port test. If you fail any of the tests which you shouldn't if your security is good then your computer is very vunerable to attacks.


----------



## Numbers682 (Oct 6, 2013)

So there is no way of securing my IP address?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Numbers682 said:


> So there is no way of securing my IP address?


Anonymize Your Internet Traffic with Safe IP - YouTube


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

nope. You can hide it but if you have decent security you dont need to. Your IP address changes every day very slightly this is down to your isp and router.

for example your ip address today might be 192.168.1.1 then tommorow it might be 192.168.1.254 (just making numbers up there) then the next day be something else.

The only way you can keep the same IP address is set it yourself but then it never changes. Businesses usually do this but they have all sorts of security measures and this is for networking purposes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can secure a router by using the software included.
I have Comcast internet and my IP has been the same for the past 7 yrs., except when I change routers.
As far as I know, the only way to make it change in the US is to request and pay dearly to your service provider.


----------

